# Google- Researchers Suggest Sick Building Syndrome May Be Caused by Vaccinations - American Chronicle



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Researchers Suggest Sick Building Syndrome May Be Caused by Vaccinations**American Chronicle**...* repetition stress injury, the side effects of silicone breast implants, the Gulf War syndrome (GWS), chronic fatigue syndrome, *irritable bowel syndrome*, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

